# Is It Time?



## Trinity (Nov 12, 2012)

11.5 y/o Rotti X Collie (pound rescue so this is just a good guess)
I adopted him when he was 6 y/o

I am taking him to the vet at the end of the month as soon as I get home, I just want to make sure I have the right train of thought.

He has started to pee in the house every day. He is NEVER home alone for over 4 hrs so this shouldn't be a problem.

His hips have never been the greatest but he is having more bad days now.

He has always been afraid of thunderstorms but this year it was way worse. He caused about $5,000 worth of damage, clawing through doors (even the one that leads outside), and chewing walls. He is kennel trained (although I rarely use it) but when I did kennel him during a thunderstorm he ripped out his tooth and claw trying to get out. We tried drugs but they didn't seem to affect him, he would sleep right away but as soon as the thunderstorm was in full affect, he would have the same reaction, just more sluggish.

He has started to turn aggressive towards the other dogs and has bit me on occasion. Not enough to draw blood but he has never bit me before. His temper seems to be getting shorter, although he has never "attacked" anyone yet.

I think it may be time... my parents had the same type of dog who had the same issues but they waited till she was 12 and could no longer walk. I don't want to wait that long.

Obviously going to talk to the vet but just want to make sure I am not crazy here. As murphy's law, he APPEARS to be fine most of the time... I am afraid the vet will think I am making the whole thing up. If you do think I should put him down, which reason do you think is the most important? Say if I can fix the other problems. (And how if you have any suggestions). Please keep in mind I am also not a fan of the idea of spending hundreds on meds that will only improve his life for a couple months.

This is the first dog I have had on my own (grew up with them but obviously my parents took charge). So this is the first time I am making this decision. In my mind I think, yes, it's time. I will take him to the vet when I get home just to confirm that it's not just an "easy fix," I will make the appointment for a week or so away and spend some quality time with him, and let him go.

Please no negative answers. This is already hard for me.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry you're having to consider this, but I understand. A couple of years ago, we had to put our beloved lab down who finally got a case of canine vestibular disease that he didn't recover from - common in elderly dogs. He also was increasingly showing signs of Canine Dementia. You need to decide if his quality of life is worth putting him through the stress he may be going through. Also, face the reality of the financial side. I know that many on this site go to amazing lengths to treat their dogs for all sorts of medical and behavioral problems, but in my situation, spending thousands of dollars to treat a major problem in a dog isn't in the realm of possibility.

Many of the problems you mentioned are common in elderly dogs that have Canine Dementia: Dementia (Geriatric) in Dogs | petMD.

{{Hugs}} to you as you wrestle with this difficult decision.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear you are going through this. I think if your heart is telling you it's time, then it probably is. You know him the best. I really hung onto the last 2 dogs that passed. I think I let them go a little too long, and they suffered because of it. Someone told me "better a day too early than a day too late." and I think it's solid advice. I know of someone treating their dog for cancer, putting them through chemo and blood transfusions and the poor dog just lies there, miserable. The cancer is spreading, he can hardly walk, it's just sad, and for what? A few weeks maybe? For me, better to have them leave with some dignity still in tact and before they really start to suffer. This is, of course, JMHO.

You could try a thunder shirt and see fi that helps him with the storms and nervousness, and possibly might help with the biting. I agree that it sounds like dementia. 
Hugs to you!


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm sorry that you are facing this decision. It certainly isn't easy and my heart goes out to you. He doesn't sound happy, so something needs to change. Whether that means this is his time, or that there are medical issues that can be managed for a little while longer, that's between you and your vet. For me (I also have a dog who isn't in great shape) one of the big things is that the dog needs to be able to get through the day comfortably, without pain. It sounds like that may be an issue. The peeing issue could be something like a UTI, or something more serious. Also consider your other dogs, if they are getting picked on for no reason, that isn't quite fair to them either. Unfortunately most dogs do get to the point where you have to decide how much treatment is too much, and that answer is going to be different for everyone. 

Here is a quality of life scale that might help you think about things more clearly. Quality of Life Scale


----------



## Trinity (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for your thoughts. I have tried the thundershirt, it seemed to have no affect.

I guess it will be a tough talk I have with my vet. Like I said, I am afraid because he APPEARS happy and fine most of the time.

I was thinking UTI as well, but when he does go in the house, its a LAKE, lol not just a little piddle. From what I have researched a UTI would just be little piddles.

I forgot to mention he is only eating about 75% of his food now... which is strange considering he usually hovers the whole thing. He will of course still eat treats if you feed them to him.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

One of my dogs had a uti & it was a river of urine. A past dog had one & wouldn't pee so all dogs are different. Take in a urine sample as soon as you can get one.

Regarding the "is it time", someone told me Better a day too soon than a day too late.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

don't wait untill the end of the month to take your dog to the Vet.
have someone take him to the Vet. have them take a urine and stool 
sample with them.


----------

